# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  هفت بگيرم قبول ميشم؟؟؟

## Sarah B

سلا م بچه ها  :Yahoo (1): 
من شنيدم كه تو امتحاناي ترم ٢ اگه دو تا درسو هفت بگيريم مي تونيم تك ماده ش كنيم و قبول شيم!! درسته؟؟؟ اگه درسته شرايطش چيه،؟؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hackbook

لطفا ج بدین این سوال منم هست

----------


## Mamad org

من فقط میدونم درسته
بعضی از دوستان من این کارا کردن

----------


## کتی ملیح

ببخشید من تو دوران تحصیل فقط دو-سه بار این کلمه "تک ماده" به گوشم خورده :Yahoo (21):  
اینو الان سرچ کردم..امیدوارم بدرد بخوره چون خودم نخوندمش :Y (673): *


* ببخشید من اون تاپیک تصاویر درسی (که از همه ی درسا بود مخصوصا زیست) رو گم کردم.اگه میشه یکی آدرسشو بده من بلد نیستم پیداش کنم تو سرچِ سایت.لازمش دارم یه عالمه*

رفع اسپم:

شرایط قبولی و استفاده از تک ماده*:

تبصره ۱: دانش آموزانی که در یک یا چند درس نیمسال اول نمره قبو لی کسب  نمیکنند ضمن انتخاب و شرکت در کلاس و امتحان دروس مربوط به نیمسال دوم باید  در امتحا نات جبرا نی دروس مر بو ط که در اسفند ماه بر گزار می شود شرکت  کنند و دانش آ موزانی که در امتحانات جبرانی نیمسال اول نمره قبولی کسب نمی  کنند باید در امتحانات جبرانی درس یا دذروس مربوط که در تابستان( تیرماه )  همان سال تحصیلی بر گزار می شود شر کت کنند

تبصره ۲: دانش  موزانی که در یک یا چند درس نیمسال دوم نمره قبولی کسب  نمی کنند باید در امتحانات جبرانی درس یا دروس مربوط که در تابستان ( تیر  ماه) همان سال تحصیلی بر گزار می شودشـــــــر کت کننــــــــد .
تبصره۳: دانش آموزانی که پس از پایان سال تحصیلی در یک یا چند درس  نیمسال اول ویانیمسال دوم ویا امتحانات جبرانی نمره قبو لی کسب نمی کنند می  توانند در سال تحصیلی بعد باقی مانده دروس را در مراکز پیش دانشگا هی  بزگسالان ویابه شیوه داوطب آزاد( متفرقه ) انتخاب کرده وبگذارنند ودر صورت  عد م مو فقیت در تمام دروس مربوطهادامه تحصیل آ نان در سالهای بعد صرفا  بصورت داوطب آ زاد مجاز خواهد بود این قبیل ا فراد از گذارندن دروسی که  نمره قبولی کسب کرده اند معاف می باشد
تبصره ۴: معاونت آموزشــی وزارت آ مـوزش وپرورش از طــریق اداره کل سنجش  وارزشیابی ویا اداره کل آ موزش وپرورش می تواند در امتحانات نیمسال  وجبرانی در هررشته یک یا دوماده درسی را به صورت هما هنگ برگزار کند.

ماده هیجده: درهرنیمسال ارزیا بی پیشرفت تحصیلی درهردرس بر ا ساس میزان  حضور و فعالیت درکلاس انجام تکالیف درسی ونتایج ا متحانات میان نیمسال و پا  یا ن نیمسال صورت می گیرد وبرگزاری امتحان پایان نیمسال برای هر درس ا لزا  می است .
نمره هر درس عبارت از مجمو ع نمره میان نیمسال وپایان نیمسال است وسهم  ارزشیا بیهای انجام شده درطول نیمسال ۲۵% کل نمره ( ۵نمره از ۲۰نمره)  خواهدبود .
تبصره : سؤال امتحان جبرانی بر مبنای بیست نمره طرح می شود ونمره میان نیمسال نخواهد داشت .
ماده نوزده : امتحانات پایان نیمسال از تمام محتوای مواد درسی با سؤا  لاتی که توسط مدرسین مربوط و زیر نظر رئیس مرکز تعیین می شود با نظا رت  اداره آ موزش وپرورش محل بر گزار میشود وبر اساس این امتحانات برای هر درس  یک نمره مستقل بعنوان نمره امتحان پا یان نیمسال آن درس منظور می شود.
اوراق امتحانی حد اکثر تا یک هفته پس از انجام امتحان هر درس توسط مدرس مربوط وزیر نظر رئیس
مرکز تصحیح وپس از ثبت نمره دانش آ مو زان در سیا هـه نمرات ( لیست نمرا  ت ) و امضاء به دفتر مرکز تحویل می شود . رئیس مرکز می تواند با مسؤو لیت  خود اور اق امتحانی را جهت تصحیح در خارج از محل مرکز، در اختیار مدرسین  قـــــــــرار دهــــــــــــد.

ماده بیست: صرفا دانش آ موزانی که کلیه دروس دوره پیش دانشگا هی را  دررشته مربوط بامــوفقیت می گذرانند می توانندمتقاضی شرکت در آ زمون ورود  به دانشگا ههاومراکز آ موزش عا لی شوند.
ماده بیست ویک: مسئوولیت حسن اجرا ی امتحانات واعلام بمو قع نتا یج  بعهده رئیس مرکز است و اداره آ موزش وپرورش محل واداره کل آ موزش وپرورش  استان واداره کل سنجش وارزشیابی تحصیلی در صورت لزوم می توانند اوراق  امتحانی تصحیح شده رامورد بازبینی قرار دهند درصورتیکه در بازبینی اوراق ،  نمره دانش آ موزی تغییر یابد ملاک عمل آ خرین نمره خواهد بود و موضوع باید  کتبا به اطلا ع مدرس مربوط برسد.
ماده بیست ودو: نتیجه امتحانات پس از پایان هر نیمسال تعیین وکتبا به دانش آموز ویاولی اواعلام میشود
ماده بیست وسه: مهلت اعــتراض به نمرات امتحانـــی دروس کتبی حداکــثر  سه روز پس از اعلام نتیجه امتحانات می باشد رئیس مرکز موظف است اوراق  امتحانی مربوط را جهت تجدیدنظر در وهله اول در اختیار مصحح مربوط ودر صورت  اعتراض مجدد در وهله دوم در اختیار مصحح مربوط و یکنفر از مدرسان همان درس  قرار دهد . چنانچه مدرس دیگری از همان درس در آن مرکز نباشد از مراکز دیگری  دعوت می آید(۱) نمره ورقه تجدید نظر شده زیر نظر رئیس مرکز وبا امضای  مدرسان مربوط ملاک ارزشیابی از آن درس بوده واحتساب آ ن درسیاهه نمرات لازم  ا لا جرا است. رئیس مرکز موظف است نتیجه این بررسیهارا حداکثر ظرف مدت  ۷روزپس از پایان مهلت اعتراض به دانش آموز اعلام کند
تبصره: نمرات دروس علمی وشفا هی قابل اعتراض و تجدید نظرنمی باشد و نمره اعلام شده قطعی است

ماده بیست وچهار: نمو نه سیاهه نمرات ( لیست نمرات ) دفتر امتحا نات،  کارنامه تحصیلی و گواهینامه پایان دوره پیش دانشگا هی وسایر مدارک تحصیلی  توسط اداره کل سنجش وارزشیابی وبا هما هنگی دفتر آ موزشهای نظری وپیش  دانشگا هی تهیه وبه ادارات کل آ موزش وپرورش استا نها ابلا غ می شود.
ماده بیست وپنچ: نمرات دانش آ موزان مطابق با لیست ریزنمرات مدرسان به  سیستم رایانه ا ی منتقل و دفتر امتحانات، کار نامه تحصیلی ، گوا هینا مه  پایان دوره پیش دانشگا هی توسط سیستم رایانه ای صادر و با امضا رئیس ومهر  مرکز تائید می شود.
ماده بیست وشش: دفتر امتحانات ومجموعه سیاهه نمرات به وسیله فرد یا  افرادی که از طرف اداره کل آ موزش وپرورش استان تعیین می شوند در موعد مقرر  بررسی ودفتر امتحانات مسدود وبا امضاء ومهر تائید می شود.
ماده بیست وهفت: اوراق امتحا نی پایان هر نیمسال دانش آ موز بمدت یک سال  در مرکز نگهداری و سپس برابر مقررات امحاء می شود ولی سیاهه نمرات دفتر  امتحانات جزء اسناد ومدارک تحصیلی محسوب وبطور دائم در مرکز نگهداری خواهد  شد.
ماده بیست وهشت : درپایان هر نیمسال دوره پیش دانشگا هی به دانش آ موزان  بر اساس رفتار، اخلاق ورعایت موازین اسلامی و اصول بهداشت ، نظافت شخصی  ومیزان مشارک در فعا لیتهای پرورشی و مقررات مرکز وکیفیت حضور وغیاب  وگزاشهای رسیده از سوی مدرسان توسط رئیس ومعاون یا معاونان مرکز یک نمره  انضباط داده می شود واین نمره در سیاهه مربوط ثبت وبا امضاء رئیس مرکزیا  معاون مربوط تسلیم دفتر مرکز می شود.
تبصره : نمره انضباط در احتساب معدل کل منظور نمی شود ولی میانگین نمرات انضباط در گواهینامه پایان دوره پیش دانشگا هی ثبت می شود.
ماده بیست ونه : حداقل نمره قبو لی در هردرس ۱۰میباشد ونمرات کلیه دروس  اعم از قبولی و مر دودی در کارنامه دانش آ موز ثبت می شود و دانش آ موزی که  کلیه واحدهای رشته مربوط را با موفقیت گذرانده باشد فارغ التحصیل محسو ب  می شود .
تبصره: حداقل نمره قبولی دروس کارگاه هنر یک وکارکاه هنر دو رشته هنر دوازده می باشد.
ماده سی: درپایان دوره برای محاسبه معدل کل نمرات هر دانش آ موز، تعداد  واحد های هر درس در نمره قبولی آ ن درس ضرب ومجموع حاصل ضربها ی بدست آ مده  بر تعداد کل واحدهائی که دانش آموز باید در طول دوره طی نماید تقسیم میشود  .
ماده سی و یک: به دانش آ موزانیکه موفق به گذراندن کلیه واحد های درسی  دوره پیش دانشگا هی دررشته مربوط شوند با رعایت سایر شرایط وضوابط گوا هینا  مه پایان دوره پیش دانشگا هی اعطاء میشود
تبصره : چنانچه دانش آموز واحدهای آ موزشی ایثارگران از کلیه درسهای  دوره پیش دانشگا هی رشته مربوط نمره قبولی کسب کرده باشد ودریک عنوان درسی آ  خرین نمره وی ۷وبیشتر ومعدل کل وی حداقل۱۰باشد نیز فارغ التحصیل دوره پیش  دانشگا هی شناخته خواهد شد. (۱)
ماده سی و دو: امتحانات دروس معارف اسلا می(۱)و(۲) اقلیتهای دینی مندرج  در قانون اساسی برابر دستور العملهای خاص وزارت آ موزشوپرورش انجام می شود.  این قبیل دانش آ موزان در صورت تمایل می توانند بجای امتحان دروس خاص دانش  آموز اقلیتها، همراه سایر دانش آموزان در امتحانات این دروس شرکت کنند.
تبصره : دانش آ موزان اقلیتهای دینی مندرج در قانون اساسی از گذراندن  آزمون روخوانی قرآ ن در دوره پیش دانشگا هی(موضوع تبصره یک ماده دوازده)  معاف می باشند.
ماده سی وسه: برای دارندگان نقض عضو موء ثر در امتحان کتبی، شفا هی  وعملی وهمچنین دانش آ موزانی که قبل یادرحین بر گزاری امتحانات دچار سانحه  می شوند مدیر مرکز با اطلاع اداره کل آموزش وپرورش استان تسهیلا تی متنا سب  با وضع دانش آ موزفراهم می نماید ودر صورت لزوم از امتحانات بخش عملی  دروسی که از نظر جسمی قادر به انجام آن نمی باشند، معاف می شوند دراین صورت  نمره بخش کتبی یا شفاهی ملاک عمل خواهد بود. در این حالت صورتجلسه ای با  امضاء مدیر ودونفر از مدرسان مرکز تنظیم می شودوتسهیلات انجام شده مستند به  این ماده را توضیع می دهند و موضوع باید در ستون ملا حظات دفتر امتحانات  وکارنامه تحصیلی این قبیل دانش آ موزان درج شود.
ماده سی و چهار : امتحان دانش آموزان وداطلبان آ زاد خارج از کشور  وهمچنین داوطلبان آزاد داخل کشور نیز مطابق مفاد این آیین نامه برگزار می  شود.
ماده سی وپنچ: نظارت بر حسن اجرای امتحانا ت داخل وخارج از کشور بر عهده اداره کل سنجش وارزشیابی تحصیلی می باشد.

----------


## yaghma

*تو دوران ما که اینطور بود , اگه شتباه نکنم قانون تک ماده به دانش اموز این امکان رو میداد که در هر کدوم از مقاطع تنها 2 درس که نمره  هفت یا بالاتر گرفته بود  ازش استفتده کنه .*

----------


## کتی ملیح

فکر کنم این بیشتر به درد بخوره......:


قانون تک ماده : این قانون به دانش آموز اجازه می دهد که در هر کدام از   مقاطع ابتدایی , راهنمایی و دبیرستان تنها دو درس رو که نمره پایانی آنها 7   و بالاتر شده رو بدون امتحان دادن در شهریور ماه پاس کنه و قبول خرداد به   حساب بیاد یا پس از گذروندن امتحان شهریور در صورت عدم موفقیت و داشتن  نمره  7 به بالا درخواست تک ماده کنه.
تذکر : این قانون تنها 2 بار در هر مقطع امکان پذیره و حتما باید نمره 7 و یا بالاتر باشه.
قانون سالی واحدی :قانونیه که دانش آموز از سال دوم یعنی همزمان با انتخاب   رشته مشمول اون میشه و به این صورته که اگر درسیرو مانند فیزیک 2 مثلا در   خرداد سال دوم بیفته و دوباره در شهریور هم بیفته به سال سوم میره اما  باید  در امتحانات دی ماه دوباره درس فیزیک 2 رو امتحان بده و اگر پاس شد  در  خرداد ماه امتحان فیزیک 3 رو به طور کامل میده.
موفق باشین. 						


 :12:

----------


## محمد3568

خب حالا به چه دردی میخوره؟اگه کلا مستمر هردو ترم و پایانی ترم اول صفر باشه حدود 16 یا 17 پایانی ترم دوم بگیری قبولی(یعنی مجموع نمرت میرسه به بالای 100) چون ترم دوم ضریبش 6

----------


## Sarah B

> فکر کنم این بیشتر به درد بخوره......:
> 
> 
> قانون تک ماده : این قانون به دانش آموز اجازه می دهد که در هر کدام از   مقاطع ابتدایی , راهنمایی و دبیرستان تنها دو درس رو که نمره پایانی آنها 7   و بالاتر شده رو بدون امتحان دادن در شهریور ماه پاس کنه و قبول خرداد به   حساب بیاد یا پس از گذروندن امتحان شهریور در صورت عدم موفقیت و داشتن  نمره  7 به بالا درخواست تک ماده کنه.
> تذکر : این قانون تنها 2 بار در هر مقطع امکان پذیره و حتما باید نمره 7 و یا بالاتر باشه.
> قانون سالی واحدی :قانونیه که دانش آموز از سال دوم یعنی همزمان با انتخاب   رشته مشمول اون میشه و به این صورته که اگر درسیرو مانند فیزیک 2 مثلا در   خرداد سال دوم بیفته و دوباره در شهریور هم بیفته به سال سوم میره اما  باید  در امتحانات دی ماه دوباره درس فیزیک 2 رو امتحان بده و اگر پاس شد  در  خرداد ماه امتحان فیزیک 3 رو به طور کامل میده.
> موفق باشین.


ممنونم ❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## abolfazln

برا پیش دانشگاهی فکر کنم فقط میتونیم یک درسو تک ماده کنیم

----------


## morteza20

به نظر من اصن تبصره نکن .همون شهریور یه بارم امتحان بده ک نمره بیشتری بگیریو معدلت بیاد بالا

----------


## artim

> سلا م بچه ها 
> من شنيدم كه تو امتحاناي ترم ٢ اگه دو تا درسو هفت بگيريم مي تونيم تك ماده ش كنيم و قبول شيم!! درسته؟؟؟ اگه درسته شرايطش چيه،؟؟


شما دو درس رو هفت از برگه بگیری اتوماتیک میفته تک ماده و قبول میشی

----------


## mojtaba20

تا جایی که من میدونم فقط واس یه درس میشه از تک ماده استفاده کرد

----------


## Majid-VZ

> سلا م بچه ها 
> من شنيدم كه تو امتحاناي ترم ٢ اگه دو تا درسو هفت بگيريم مي تونيم تك ماده ش كنيم و قبول شيم!! درسته؟؟؟ اگه درسته شرايطش چيه،؟؟


سلام
شما در صورتی میتونی از تک ماده استفاده کنی که قبلا ازش استفاده نکرده باشی.
باید بالای 7.5 بگیری

----------


## rezmile

> به نظر من اصن تبصره نکن .همون شهریور یه بارم امتحان بده ک نمره بیشتری بگیریو معدلت بیاد بالا



معدل بیاد بالا که چی؟معدل پیش چ اهمیتی داره؟

----------


## Mohammad.N

پیش دانشگاهی چن تا تک ماده داره ؟ راهنمایی می کنید ؟
بعد اگه خرداد قبول نشی واسه شهریور می شه کلاس هارو غیر حضوری برداشت ؟ چه جوریه ؟

----------

